# Kings hire Nuggets VP Pete D'Alessandro as general manager



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> The Sacramento Kings have reached an agreement in principle to hire Denver Nuggets vice president Pete D'Alessandro as the franchise's general manager, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> D'Alessandro beat out a strong field of candidates, including Memphis Grizzlies general manager Chris Wallace, for the job. New Kings ownership is replacing outgoing GM Geoff Petrie.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--kings-hire-nuggets-vp-pete-d-alessandro-as-general-manager-194709663.html


----------

